# Dudley Mass. Swap- Feb. 22nd



## Bri-In-RI (Jan 4, 2015)

Spoke with Bike Mike and he confirmed the date of the next Dudley swap will be Sunday 2/22. I will post the link with all the info as soon as Mike updates it but obviously it will be indoors and as most of the regulars know regardless of start time people are there before the sun comes up. Hope to see all the regulars as well as some new faces and I'll have coffee and donuts for the early birds!

http://www.dudleydorightfleamarket.com/


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Jan 4, 2015)

The CABE, Ebay, Dudley, Copake, etc.  how's a guy to save?


----------



## catfish (Jan 4, 2015)

theyankeedoodler said:


> The CABE, Ebay, Dudley, Copake, etc.  how's a guy to save?




Save for what? More bikes and parts.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Jan 4, 2015)

There are the parts I need, but the parts I find then want delay the purchase of parts needed. 
Some self discipline would help


----------



## mike j (Jan 4, 2015)

That sounds like the exact opposite of the old Rolling Stones song " You can't always get what you want". I think that we all just have to get there earlier.


----------



## catfish (Jan 12, 2015)

mike j said:


> That sounds like the exact opposite of the old Rolling Stones song " You can't always get what you want". I think that we all just have to get there earlier.




I always get there early.


----------



## tanksalot (Jan 12, 2015)

Its more like row row row your boat .I mean bicycles ..


----------



## catfish (Jan 12, 2015)

mike j said:


> That sounds like the exact opposite of the old Rolling Stones song " You can't always get what you want". I think that we all just have to get there earlier.




How ever you get there.... Just get there!


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Jan 19, 2015)

So who's going? Shopping? Selling?


----------



## StevieZ (Jan 19, 2015)

My dad and I are Probubly going. Going to bring a load of junk that's been sitting outside all winter.


----------



## mike j (Jan 19, 2015)

Wow, I was sittin' on the fence, but after a sales pitch like that, Stevie Z, I'm all in now, may bring some friends w/ money. too.


----------



## StevieZ (Jan 20, 2015)

Hey Mike J I'm just keeping it real lolololol


----------



## catfish (Jan 20, 2015)

mike j said:


> Wow, I was sittin' on the fence, but after a sales pitch like that, Stevie Z, I'm all in now, may bring some friends w/ money. too.




Bring lots of friends, and lots of money !!!


----------



## catfish (Jan 22, 2015)

One month away! Who's going? Who can't wait?


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 22, 2015)

I hope to do a little shopping there, as usual.


----------



## catfish (Jan 22, 2015)

dfa242 said:


> I hope to do a little shopping there, as usual.




Always great deals to be had.


----------



## mike j (Jan 22, 2015)

Yes, well worth the ride & you can't get there too early!


----------



## catfish (Jan 22, 2015)

mike j said:


> Yes, well worth the ride & you can't get there too early!




Some people get there Saturday night.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Jan 22, 2015)

catfish said:


> Some people get there Saturday night.




I'll be there Saturday night.


----------



## catfish (Jan 22, 2015)

Bri-In-RI said:


> I'll be there Saturday night.




Now I'll have to get there Saturday morning.....


----------



## mike j (Feb 14, 2015)

Just about a week away, what's the snow situation up there?


----------



## catfish (Feb 14, 2015)

mike j said:


> Just about a week away, what's the snow situation up there?




5 feet and rising....


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Feb 14, 2015)

mike j said:


> Just about a week away, what's the snow situation up there?



Im going to give Mike a shout on Wednesday to see where it stands over there. I think that part of Mass is in much better shape than the Boston and South Shore is. If the swap is happening I am going no matter what...and Ive got some $$$ to spend so hopefully everyone brings their "good" stuff.


----------



## MrColumbia (Feb 15, 2015)

xxxx


----------



## catfish (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm sure the show will be fine. Mike will have the lot plowed, and there will be deals to be had.


----------



## mike j (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm ready, doing a little plowing myself and saving some cash for the show.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 15, 2015)

mike j said:


> I'm ready, doing a little plowing myself and saving some cash for the show.




Oh my F'in God! you've been holding back on us!


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Feb 15, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> Oh my F'in God! you've been holding back on us!




YES! Where did you get the shovels? [emoji6] I've been to every hardware store in New England! Not one shovel available?


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 15, 2015)

theyankeedoodler said:


> YES! Where did you get the shovels? [emoji6] I've been to every hardware store in New England! Not one shovel available?




Yes I broke my shovel handle last week LMK if you're going to be parting either of those out.


----------



## catfish (Feb 15, 2015)

You have been holding out.... Dibs on the shovels.


----------



## Handyman (Feb 15, 2015)

Not only does he have shovels !!  He has a matched set !!!!!  Big dollars in today's market................Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 15, 2015)

Come on man, share the wealth.  Tell us where you found those shovels.


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 15, 2015)

Mike, you're killin' us...


----------



## mike j (Feb 15, 2015)

*There's never a scantily clad female around when you need one*

This is almost like bike porn w/out the bikes. Ok, here's a preview of what I'm bringing up to Dudley. Will part out or trade for Iver's & Colson's. Lost the bike in a snow drift. If I can find it, will bring it too.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Feb 16, 2015)

Just heard that the Dudley show is being rescheduled for a future date to be decided. Can anyone confirm ?


----------



## catfish (Feb 16, 2015)

66TigerCat said:


> Just heard that the Dudley show is being rescheduled for a future date to be decided. Can anyone confirm ?




I haven't heard anything, but if someone hears something - please post it ASAP !!!!


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 16, 2015)

The link's still on their website.

http://www.dudleydorightfleamarket.com/


----------



## catfish (Feb 16, 2015)

So you are telling me there is another web site????? I thought the CABE was the only one...... That's all my computer gets. 



dfa242 said:


> The link's still on their website.
> 
> http://www.dudleydorightfleamarket.com/


----------



## Lrggarge (Feb 17, 2015)

Got a message from Mike today, not a rumor,  the show is postponed.  No new date as of yet.  I may see Mike tomorrow or Friday and I'll post news then


----------



## catfish (Feb 17, 2015)

Yes. Postponed. Mike messaged me today, but still no new date. Mid March would be good. It could take the place of the Monson show.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Feb 17, 2015)

catfish said:


> Yes. Postponed. Mike messaged me today, but still no new date. Mid March would be good. It could take the place of the Monson show.




Mid-Late March would be great. My only concern is that if Mike were to set a date and then we find out that Joe suddenly chooses the same day for a Monson/Three Rivers swap...
Guess I'll see ya'll at Copake in April!


----------



## catfish (Feb 17, 2015)

Tough call......


----------

